# perdu icône dashboard



## ARnooo (15 Avril 2007)

bonjour
j'ai perdu mon ic&#244;ne dashboard avec candybar d&#233;sinstall&#233; depuis
c pas la bonne ic&#244;ne ds le dock, alors qu'elle existe encore ds applications
je l'ai supprim&#233;e du dock pr r&#233;installer la vraie depuis apppl ms c tjrs la meme qui revient
merci:love:

Edit Modo : Direction custo, ca sera mieux


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
t'as qu'&#224; la r&#233;cuperer sur ton CD d'installation, avec pacifist
http://www.osxfacile.com/pacifist.html

Et en annexe
On est sur un forum francophone international
Pas sur ton interface de texto/SMS
Merci de r&#233;server l'argot SMS &#224; tes potes
et ici d'&#233;crire en fran&#231;ais


----------



## ARnooo (15 Avril 2007)

merci pour ton aide pascalformac
j'ai réinstallé l'application dashboard avec pacifist mais je n'ai toujours pas récupéré l'icône originale!
désolé pour le language sms utilisé plus haut


----------



## apenspel (15 Avril 2007)

Ce que tu as perdu, ce n'est pas l'ic&#244;ne originale de Apple, mais celle de CandyBar, non ? Si tu veux la remettre, r&#233;installe CandyBar et refais ta proc&#233;dure.


----------



## ARnooo (15 Avril 2007)

non c'est bien l'icône originale de apple que j'ai perdue


----------



## apenspel (15 Avril 2007)

Ah, excuse.
Je ne connais pas la proc&#233;dure exacte pour changer cette ic&#244;ne au d&#233;part, toi, tu dois la conna&#238;tre, tente l'inverse avec CandyBar ?


----------



## ARnooo (16 Avril 2007)

j'ai réinstallé candybar mais rien à faire... 
n'y a t il pas une autre procédure pour récupérer les icônes d'origines?
merci


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2007)

il faut peut-&#234;tre simplement purger le cache du dock.... essaie avec TigerCacheCleaner (par exemple) de purger tous les caches


----------



## ARnooo (16 Avril 2007)

je peux lancer ttes les opérations de tigercachecleaner ca ne va rien m'effacer?


----------



## apenspel (16 Avril 2007)

&#199;a va t'effacer les caches, c'est bien le but. Mais ce sujet serait mieux en costumisation, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2007)

Tiens, voilà ton icône.


----------



## Alain70 (11 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Suite à une erreur de manipulation, j'ai glissé l'icône "Dashboard" dans la corbeille qui l'a aussitôt détruite.
Les widgets sont toujours consultables dans la bibliothèque.
J'aimerais savoir comment récupérer la fonction initiale et l'icône.

Merci d'avance

Cdt


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

Alain70 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> Suite &#224; une erreur de manipulation, j'ai gliss&#233; l'ic&#244;ne "Dashboard" dans la corbeille qui l'a aussit&#244;t d&#233;truite.
> Les widgets sont toujours consultables dans la biblioth&#232;que.
> J'aimerais savoir comment r&#233;cup&#233;rer la fonction initiale et l'ic&#244;ne.
> ...



Salut Alain et bienvenu sur MacG, 


Dashboard est dans ton dossier Applications. Il te suffit dans le faire glisser dans le dock ;-)


----------



## Alain70 (11 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Salut Alain et bienvenu sur MacG,
> 
> 
> Dashboard est dans ton dossier Applications. Il te suffit dans le faire glisser dans le dock ;-)


Merci pour l'accueil, et surtout pour ton aide
Pour revenir à mon problème, "Dashboard" n'apparait pas dans le dossier "applications"
Existe-t-il un autre moyen ou est-ce que "Dashboard" est complètement hors d'usage?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

Alain70 a dit:


> Merci pour l'accueil, et surtout pour ton aide
> Pour revenir &#224; mon probl&#232;me, "Dashboard" n'apparait pas dans le dossier "applications"
> Existe-t-il un autre moyen ou est-ce que "Dashboard" est compl&#232;tement hors d'usage?



Tu peux pr&#233;ciser ce que tu as fait ? tu as supprim&#233; l'ic&#244;ne de Dashboard qui &#233;tait dans le Dock ou alors l'Application. 
Si c'est l'ic&#244;ne du Dock pas de soucis car ce n'est qu'un alias. Tu peux v&#233;rifier qu'il fonctionne toujous avec la touche F12
Dashboard est dans le dossier Application sauf si tu l'as chang&#233;. Je te conseille de faire une recherche Spotlight sur Dashboard pour savoir o&#249; il se trouve.


----------



## Alain70 (11 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Tu peux préciser ce que tu as fait ? tu as supprimé l'icône de Dashboard qui était dans le Dock ou alors l'Application.
> Si c'est l'icône du Dock pas de soucis car ce n'est qu'un alias. Tu peux vérifier qu'il fonctionne toujous avec la touche F12
> Dashboard est dans le dossier Application sauf si tu l'as changé. Je te conseille de faire une recherche Spotlight sur Dashboard pour savoir où il se trouve.


J'ai glissé accidentellement l'icône dans la corbeille. Cette dernière l'a détruite immédiatement. Les widgets apparaissent lorsque la touche F12 est en appui.
"Dashboard" reste introuvable, sauf dans la rubrique "préférences système" "Dashboard et exposé"


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

@Alain70

en off topic es gestion de corbeille
tu as programm&#233; ta corbeille pour supression immediate de fichiers?
J'en doute , mais si oui c'est risqu&#233;


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

Alain70 a dit:


> J'ai glissé accidentellement l'icône* dans la corbeille. Cette dernière l'a détruite immédiatement**. Les widgets apparaissent lorsque la touche F12 est en appui***.
> "Dashboard" reste introuvable, sauf dans la rubrique "préférences système" "Dashboard et exposé"




* celui du dock ???
** avec un petit nuage ?
*** ben alors dashboard existe toujours sur ton ordinateur et une recherche spotlight toi te le faire trouver. Essaye sur une autre session utilisateur si tu en as plusieurs.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> @Alain70
> 
> en off topic es gestion de corbeille
> tu as programm&#233; ta corbeille pour supression immediate de fichiers?
> J'en doute , mais si oui c'est risqu&#233;



j'en doute sinon F12 ne donnerait rien


----------



## Alain70 (11 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> @Alain70
> 
> en off topic es gestion de corbeille
> tu as programmé ta corbeille pour supression immediate de fichiers?
> J'en doute , mais si oui c'est risqué


La suppression immédiate n'a pas été activée
Au pire est-il possible de récupérer l'application via le disque d'installation (Mac Ox)?

Encore merci à vous pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

peux tu &#234;tre un poil plus pr&#233;cis?
Car si tu vois tes widgets ton dashboard est toujours l&#224;
( les uns n'allant pas sans l'autre)

(edith mineur)


----------



## Alain70 (11 Août 2007)

Les widgets se trouvent dans "Bibliothèque", en revanche "Dashboard" reste introuvable.
Est-ce qu'une procédure de réparation est possible en insérant le(s) disque(s) d'installation?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

Alain70 a dit:


> Les widgets se trouvent dans "Biblioth&#232;que", en revanche "Dashboard" reste introuvable.
> Est-ce qu'une proc&#233;dure de r&#233;paration est possible en ins&#233;rant le(s) disque(s) d'installation?



A mon avis tu devrais faire une r&#233;indexation de Spotlight mais avant fait nous une capture d'&#233;cran des r&#233;sultats de la recherche spotlight. 
Pour info il y a quoi dans ta corbeille ?

Edit : dans les pref syst&#232;me > spotlight est-ce que 1-Applications est coch&#233; ??


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

1- SI ton d&#233;scritipf -assez flou- est exact comme dit et r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; tu n'as pas jet&#233; Dashboard mais uniquement l'icone du dock
2- normalement Dashboard est dans Applications
Ce qui est plus &#233;trange c'est que tu ne trouves pas Dashboard

et tu n'as pas du tout r&#233;pondu aux suggestions de chandler_jf
( que j'approuve)

As tu essay&#233;  de d&#233;marrer un widget sur une autre session?
As tu essaye de d&#233;marrer un widget dans ta session?


----------



## Alain70 (11 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> 1- SI ton déscritipf -assez flou- est exact comme dit et répété tu n'as pas jeté Dashboard mais uniquement l'icone du dock
> 2- normalement Dashboard est dans Applications
> Ce qui est plus étrange c'est que tu ne trouves pas Dashboard
> 
> ...


Je m'excuse, je débute sur Imac et je ne réussi pas à vous poster une "Capture"
Je récapitule: Dashboard est introuvable dans "Applications", la corbeille est vide et "Applications" est effectivement coché (aurait-il été définitivement supprimé? D'où ma question sur une éventuelle réinstallation)

...désolé pour mes mauvaise connaissances en la matière


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

Alain70 a dit:


> Je m'excuse, je débute sur Imac et je ne réussi pas à vous poster une "Capture"
> Je récapitule: Dashboard est introuvable dans "Applications", la corbeille est vide et "Applications" est effectivement coché (aurait-il été définitivement supprimé? D'où ma question sur une éventuelle réinstallation)
> 
> ...désolé pour mes mauvaise connaissances en la matière



Si tes widgets fonctionnent toujours tu ne l'as pas supprimé définitivement. 
Fait des essais sur une autres session utilisateur


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2007)

Non, rien.


----------



## Alain70 (11 Août 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Si tes widgets fonctionnent toujours tu ne l'as pas supprimé définitivement.
> Fait des essais sur une autres session utilisateur


Le problème persiste...
Est-il possible de "réparer" à partir du cd d'installation? Si oui, quelles conséquences sur les autres applications?

Merci pour votre patience


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2007)

Alain70 a dit:


> Le problème persiste...
> Est-il possible de "réparer" à partir du cd d'installation? Si oui, quelles conséquences sur les autres applications?
> 
> Merci pour votre patience



A part passer un coup d'Onyx, réindexer spotlight je ne vois pas comment les widgets peuvent fonctionner sans dashboard :mouais: 
Dans les pref de spotlight il n'y a rien de marqué dans l'onglet "confidentialité" ??


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2007)

Tu as combien de sessions sur ton ordinateur ? As-tu essay&#233; de rechercher Dashboard sur toutes les sessions, via Spotlight ?

Je ne comprend pas comment tes widgets peuvent fonctionner si tu as vraiment supprim&#233; Dashboard.

Sinon, je pense qu'il va falloir r&#233;installer Dashboard depuis le DVD d'installation, ce sera plus simple...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

Il faut eclaircir un point sur lequel tu n'as toujours pas r&#233;pondu clairement

tes wiidgets marchent ils?
oui
non

( sur une autre session et sur la tienne)

Parce que si c'est oui il est l&#224;
( et aucune raison de le r&#233;installer)


----------



## kooby008 (11 Septembre 2007)

Comme alin70 j'éprouve le me problème. J'ai le raccourci de dashboard sur le dock, mais impossible de trouver dashboard.app dans le dossier applications. Même si je fais une recherches où au préalable j'ai dit à onyx de ne pas cacher  les fichiers. Voici le screen de la recherche Spotlight : 





Je pense bien que ce n'est pas normal et que dashboard.app est quelque part. J'ai plusieurs sessions, et le dash fonctionnent nickel sur chacune, mais spotlight ne trouve quand même pas dashboard.app


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2007)

Coucou
Tu AS l'icone dans le dock ou pas?

 si oui,   selection longue dessus ,  tu fais apparaitre le menu contextuel , comme avec n'importe quel &#233;lement du dock
et tu choisis
 " afficher dans le finder"

et voil&#224;
ca te montrera exactement o&#249; il est quelqu'en soit l'endroit ou nom

( &#224; 90&#37; ca &#233;t&#233; d&#233;plac&#233; renomm&#233; ou que sais je)


----------



## kooby008 (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, et merci de ta réponse matinale, mais malheureusement ça n'a pas marché. Quand je fais un clic droit sur mon icône, voila ce que ça affiche.




Si quelqu'un a d'aautres idées, qu'il n'hésite surtout pas


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

Ben tu l'as, ce dashboard.

Essaye de faire une recherche avec la fonction "recherche" du finder (en tapant dashboard sans le .app).


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2007)

ben pourquoi tu n'as pas fait ce que j'ai dit?

fais " afficher dashboard " !!

et il te l'affichera


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben pourquoi tu n'as pas fait ce que j'ai dit?
> 
> fais " afficher dashboard " !!
> 
> et il te l'affichera



Ca ne marche pas avec le dashboard, Pascal, contrairement aux autres éléments du dock...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2007)

Alors &#224; quoi sert cette option???


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors &#224; quoi sert cette option???



A lancer Dashboard ? Afficher les widget, quoi... non ?

Ce n'est pas "Afficher Dashboard dans le Finder", mais comme Dashboard est sens&#233; &#234;tre toujours en route, il faut bien l'afficher ou le masquer...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2007)

ca doit etre ca
( marrant qu'il n'y ait pas "afficher dans le finder" , et en m&#234;me temps peu &#233;tonnant , vu que ca ne change rien , c'est une mini app,  dont l'acc&#232;s en lui m&#234;me n'a pas beaucoup d'int&#233;r&#234;t)


----------



## kooby008 (11 Septembre 2007)

Oui j'ai le dashboard, mais seulement dans le dock, apr&#232;s si j'enl&#232;ve mon raccourci je ne sais pas o&#249; le trouver.


> divoli     Ben tu l'as, ce dashboard.
> 
> Essaye de faire une recherche avec la fonction "recherche" du finder (en tapant dashboard sans le .app).


Voila ce que me retourne la recherche sous le finder, &#224; peu de choses pr&#232;s la m&#234;me chose que spotlight.


----------



## r e m y (11 Septembre 2007)

non j'ai rien dit.... d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne fais que passer


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

Bienvenue &#224; r e m y 

juste histoire de pas faire de flood :

Pomme/A propos de ce Mac/Plus d'informations

A gauche s&#233;lectionner Applications

Dashboard apparait-il ou non &#224; droite ? Si oui cliquer dessus pour avoir le chemin.


On va y arriver !


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

kooby008 a dit:


> Oui j'ai le dashboard, mais seulement dans le dock, apr&#232;s si j'enl&#232;ve mon raccourci je ne sais pas o&#249; le trouver.
> Voila ce que me retourne la recherche sous le finder, &#224; peu de choses pr&#232;s la m&#234;me chose que spotlight.



Ben tu l'as s&#233;lectionn&#233;: la ligne en bleu clair, en bas, dans "Autre". Clique sur le "i", maintenant...

Manifestement, tu l'as simplement d&#233;plac&#233; (il devrait se trouver dans la colonne "Applications").


----------



## kooby008 (11 Septembre 2007)

> starmac : Bienvenue &#224; r e m y
> 
> juste histoire de pas faire de flood :
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas envie de faire un screen &#224; chaque fois &#224; moins que &#231;a ne soit n&#233;cessaire, mais &#224; droite je n'ai pas dashboard ...



> divoli : Ben tu l'as s&#233;lectionn&#233;: la ligne en bleu clair, en bas, dans "Autre". Clique sur le "i", maintenant...
> 
> Manifestement, tu l'as simplement d&#233;plac&#233; (il devrait se trouver dans la colonne "Applications").


Nop d&#233;sol&#233;, si tu veux c'est un fichier ic&#244;ne que j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;. J'ai fait expr&#232;s de le souligner pour fficher le chemin, et j'aurais pens&#233; que vous auriez compris, mais j'aurais du le dire. Mea Culpa

Avouez le mon MAC a bouff&#233; des champignons et il me fait une mauvaise balgue ...


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

Manifestement, tu as supprim&#233; non pas l'application mais l'ic&#244;ne de l'application...


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Manifestement, tu as supprimé non pas l'application mais l'icône de l'application...



Manifestement Alain70 a supprimé l'application car :
- les widgets ne sont pas activables via F12
- l'application n'est pas listée.

Donc, si on a des indications précises sur le matériel et le système utilisé (Intel/ppc et version de os x) on pourra essayer de faire passer dashboard.app pour voir si ça arrange quelque chose.

Sinon on attend.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

starmac
Alain70 n'est pas revenu depuis son post de d&#233;but Aout

tu cites divoli
divoli lui parle du cas  kooby008, pas du tout d'Alain70

kooby008  qui lui a son dashboard qui marche  mais introuvable
( A mon avis d&#233;plac&#233; renomm&#233


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> starmac , un peu d'attention !
> Alain70 n'est pas revenu depuis son post de début Aout
> divoli lui parle du cas  kooby008 qui lui a son dashboard qui marche  mais introuvable
> ( A mon avis déplacé renommé)



ce qui en soit ne change pas grand chose, si ?

Si ?  chez lui dashboard fonctionne en effet

Sacrée nuit trop courte :sleep: 



bref, il regarde dans la liste et puis c'est forcément dedans avec un nom exotique peut être rendu invisible ? pourquoi pas

je retourne me coucher :/


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> ce qui en soit ne change pas grand chose, si ?
> 
> Si ? &#8230; chez lui dashboard fonctionne en effet&#8230;
> 
> ...



Oui, je parlais de kooby et sa situation est diff&#233;rente de celle d'Alain.

Kooky a simplement perdu dashboard.app. En fait, dashboard.app est simplement un petit fichier d'un peu moins de 100 Ko, qui lance le dashboard et les widgets depuis le dossier Applications.

Etant donn&#233; que le dashboard est activ&#233; par d&#233;faut au d&#233;marrage du Mac, ce petit fichier ne sert quasiment &#224; rien chez la plupart des gens...


Edit: Bon, Kooby, tu peux me contacter par mp (sur MacGe), si tu veux que je t'envoie ce petit fichier qui te manque...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

il est sur son support

je serai assez contre ajouter un *deuxieme* dashboard

Porte ouverte &#224; conflits entre les 2 versions

vaut mieux retrouver le fichier 
( et encore pour ce que ca importe...)


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Mais on ne rajoute pas un deuxième dashboard. 

Dashboard.app, ce n'est pas l'application en elle-même, mais simplement un petit fichier qui fait office de "lanceur", en quelque sorte.

Sauf que dans le cadre de l'utilisation de l'OS 10.4, il est très rare que l'on en soit à activer le dashboard depuis le dossier "Applications".

Ce que je propose, ce n'est pas de rajouter un deuxième dashboard, mais simplement de replacer ce petit fichier qui n'est qu'un élément de dashboard.

Elément que Kooby a du supprimer par inadvertance, sinon il l'aurait déjà retrouvé...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

ok fichier lanceur si tu veux le nommer ainsi 
il n'empêche que ce fichier lanceur existe déjà
( sinon dashboard ne se lancerait pas  )

Alors pour faire plaisir à divoli
je suis contre la présence de deux lanceurs qui pourront entrer en conflit


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok fichier lanceur si tu veux le nommer ainsi
> il n'emp&#234;che que ce fichier lanceur existe d&#233;j&#224;
> ( sinon dashboard ne se lancerait pas  )
> 
> ...




Bon sang tu es t&#234;tu, toi. 

Dashboard se lance par d&#233;faut au d&#233;marrage (un peu comme le finder). C'est une application tr&#232;s imbriqu&#233;e dans OS 10.4; on ne peut pas la comparer aux autres applications.

Ce qui manque, c'est ce petit fichier qui permet de lancer le dashboard *manuellement *(dans la mesure o&#249; l'on peut d&#233;sactiver le dashboard, on doit aussi pouvoir le relancer).

Je ne vois pas comment un petit fichier peut rentrer en conflit avec un autre qui a manifestement disparu, et probablement &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233; puisque normalement on devrait le retrouver avec spotlight et le finder (m&#234;me s'il a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;plac&#233.

La seule pr&#233;caution, &#224; la rigueur, c'est d'avoir la m&#234;me version de OS 10.4 (10.4.10 en ce qui me concerne).

J'ai un Mac ppc et un MacIntel, mais de toute fa&#231;on le dashboard est en UB.


Enfin bon, moi je propose gentiment, hein !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

disparu 
pas s&#251;r
n'oublie pas ce que dit kooby008


> J'ai le raccourci de dashboard sur le dock...J'ai plusieurs sessions, et le dash fonctionnent nickel sur chacune


c'est le lien entre icone et fichier original qui est inactif

Ce qui me fait penser &#224; 2 choses
1- ouvrir la plist du dock et analyser les strings
2- recherche de fichier
crit&#232;res divers : 
- type app 
- extension ( celle ci pouvant etre affich&#233;e- cach&#233;e)


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est le lien entre icone et fichier original qui est inactif



Ben oui, puisque l'icone dans le dock est un raccourci vers le fichier dashboard.app, qui devrait se trouver dans le dossier Applications et qui manque (si j'ai bien compris ta remarque).

Le fichier dashboard.app n'est pas le dashboard, comme je l'ai expliqu&#233; plus haut. Si c'&#233;tait le cas, le dashboard ne serait plus fonctionnel.


Enfin bon, Kooby peut toujours &#233;tendre ses recherches comme tu l'as indiqu&#233;, on verra bien.

Mais il me semble qu'il avait fait une recherche multi-crit&#232;res...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

Autre point intriguant
En g&#233;neral quand une icone dock n'est plus li&#233;e &#224; un fichier ( ou ne trouve plus le chemin)  il y a une icone  _point d'interrogation gris_
Apparement ce n'est pas le cas ici.


----------



## kooby008 (12 Septembre 2007)

Je vois que vous avez beaucou d'idées, mais pour le moment je n'ai pas réussi à mettre la main sur ce satané dashboard.app



> pascalformac 	Autre point intriguant
> En géneral quand une icone dock n'est plus liée à un fichier ( ou ne trouve plus le chemin)  il y a une icone  _point d'interrogation gris_
> Apparement ce n'est pas le cas ici.



Tout à fait d'accord, mais pour le cas de dashboard, aucun soucis pour y accéder avec l'icône du dock ou le raccourci standard F12.



> divoli : Enfin bon, Kooby peut toujours étendre ses recherches comme tu l'as indiqué, on verra bien. Mais il me semble qu'il avait fait une recherche multi-critères...



C'est quoi une recherche multicritères ? 



> pascalformac :  Ce qui me fait penser à 2 choses
> 1- ouvrir la plist du dock et analyser les strings
> 2- recherche de fichier
> critères divers :
> ...



Qu'entends-tu par plist ? Je suis allé dans Applications/Utilitaire et j'ai trouvé le moniteur d'activité. Mais même en sélectionnant "toutes les opérations" je ne vois rien en rapport avec dashboard.
Pour faire une recherche sur l'extension, il suffit bien d'ouvrir spotlight et de marquer dans le champ de rechercher .app ?



> starmac : Manifestement Alain70 a supprimé l'application car :
> - les widgets ne sont pas activables via F12
> - l'application n'est pas listée.
> 
> ...


J'ai un Imac Intel avec OS X 10.4.10

En tout cas sachez que je souhaite retrouver le fichier dashboard.app car je viens de découvrir quicksilver et que je veux pouvoir créer un autre racourci que F12 ou ceux proposez via les préférences systèmes


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Ben c'est ce fichier, et il est supposé se trouver dans le dossier Applications....

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...210/clich20070912131255kh3.th.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

kooby008 a dit:


> C'est quoi une recherche multicritères ?


tu peux chercher selon divers manieres 
en general on fait par nom
mais on peut fort bien chercher d'autres manières
critère date
createur
 extension:  rtf , .doc .app etc
 ou  type de fichier, ici  application
etc etc


> Qu'entends-tu par plist ?


Par plist j'entends rien ( mauvais son)
 

ben mon gars si tu ne sais pas ce que sont les plists faudra apprendre
c'est à la base du fonctionnement OSX ( en gros ce sont des fichiers de gestion)
et des réparations (c'est par exemple ce que parfois  l'on jette si une appli foire sur une session )

ici je parle de maison / biblio/ preferences /com.apple.dock.plist qui gere le dock de session

que tu peux ouvrir avec textedit ( en l'indiquant  via ouvrir avec) mais c'est pas le plus pratique encore ca devrait suffire
c'est mieux avec des logiciels faits pour ( textwrangler par exemple) qui respectent les couleurs et formats de lignes de codes)



> car je viens de découvrir quicksilver et que je veux pouvoir créer un autre racourci


 ben justement un des plus  avec QS c'est que  tu n'as plus besoin de raccourcis , mais ce n'est pas le sujet
en tapant par exemple D ou d   dans QS , si reglé pour , hop tu as acces
va voir les tutos que j'ai posté en derniere page du sujet quicksilver
( freeware hallucinant tellement il est riche)


----------



## kooby008 (12 Septembre 2007)

Je me doutais bien que plist avait faisait référence aux préférences, mais je n'en étais pas sur.

Pour ce qui est de QS, je ne peux pas taper d pour trouver dashboard, car il n'éxiste pas, d'où pourquoi j'ai posté sur le forum pour savoir comment faire pour le retrouver. Ce que j'aimerai avec QS c'est pouvoir mettre en place un trigger vers Dashboard ...


Est-ce que par hasard, tu pourrais me donner le lien du topic concernant QS stp ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

Mais je ne l'ai pas ce lien 
recherche avanc&#233;e Quicksilver dans titre
c'est un looooong fil endormi
les tutos sont &#224; la fin


----------



## kooby008 (12 Septembre 2007)

Bon après quelques temps de recher, je pense que tu parles de ce post :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=61014&page=5&highlight=quicksilver

Où tu proposes de découvrir des tutovidéos en aglais qu'on peut consulter là  :http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/10/quicksilver-tutorial-and-screencast-roundup/

Perso je me démerde à lire l'anglais, mais de la à le comprendre il y a une grande marche, mais je jetterai un oeil.


Moi j'ai découvert QS grâce à cet excellent tuto en Français ici :
http://guerom00.free.fr/blog/?p=25

Mais tout ça pour dire que QS est certes excellent, mais en tapant la lettre D ça ne me fais pas apparaître Dashboard. Donc mon problème n'est pas résolu ... Si quelqu'un a une autre idée je suis preneur merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2007)

tu n'as pas dit ce que tu as trouv&#233; par la recherche selon des crit&#232;res genre applications ou extension .app
On va pas te tirer les vers du nez pour ca  tout de m&#234;me !

au pire tu la remets toi m&#234;me ( via le DVD) et pacifist


----------

